# Wrist problem



## NeedMoarSwitchKick (Jan 19, 2007)

I've been training for about 2 weeks now and I got 3 times a week. Every time I go my right wrist hurts. I straighten my wrist and I had another person training watch me and she said I have perfect form yet it still hurts. Any ideas why?


----------



## Carol (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah...you need moar cowbell!    

Just kidding...welcome to Martial Talk!

I'd get your wrist checked out by a doctor to see if there is anything wrong with it or not.  It could be nothing but sometimes minor orthopaedic issues turn in to major problems if left untreated.

Take care of your body and it will take care of you


----------



## oddball (Jan 19, 2007)

I had the same problem. I have really, really skinny wrists. I started wrapping in a different way (so that I barely had anything on my hand and most of it around my wrist). I also bought an additional wrist support for just that hand (one of those velcro + foam ones) and put that on before the handwraps. So far, this has worked for me.


----------



## King (Jan 19, 2007)

I've had the same problem for years and I've always thought I was a wussy. I mean after years and years of punching the bag and pads you'd think I'd have gotten use to it. Anyway it was always on and off for me and it eluded me for years. However I've finally determined the cause of it. It's all about punching angle. Do you hit the pads more or the heavybags?

I notice I don't have much problems when I hit the bags but it gets much worse if I hit pads held by some people. The reason for this is the way people hold the pads with an angle.  Anything with a 35deg+ angle deflects your punch upon impact causes your wrist to buckle. Wearing wraps tends to soften this up. But some people smash the pads into your hand and the added impact causes added stress to your wrist. The only way to get around this is to hit the pads softer... Which kinda defeats the purpose. But improper pad holding sets you back more than it helps you. Work on your kicks instead, if they mess up then they learn a lesson. 

If you want proof have the instructor or somebody with years of experience to hold for you. You'll notice a big big difference.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 19, 2007)

King said:


> I've had the same problem for years and I've always thought I was a wussy. I mean after years and years of punching the bag and pads you'd think I'd have gotten use to it. Anyway it was always on and off for me and it eluded me for years. However I've finally determined the cause of it. It's all about punching angle. Do you hit the pads more or the heavybags?
> 
> I notice I don't have much problems when I hit the bags but it gets much worse if I hit pads held by some people. The reason for this is the way people hold the pads with an angle. Anything with a 35deg+ angle deflects your punch upon impact causes your wrist to buckle. Wearing wraps tends to soften this up. But some people smash the pads into your hand and the added impact causes added stress to your wrist. The only way to get around this is to hit the pads softer... Which kinda defeats the purpose. But improper pad holding sets you back more than it helps you. Work on your kicks instead, if they mess up then they learn a lesson.
> 
> If you want proof have the instructor or somebody with years of experience to hold for you. You'll notice a big big difference.


 

what he said .....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 19, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I'd get your wrist checked out by a doctor to see if there is anything wrong with it or not. It could be nothing but sometimes minor orthopaedic issues turn in to major problems if left untreated.
> 
> Take care of your body and it will take care of you


 
First what she said



King said:


> I've had the same problem for years and I've always thought I was a wussy. I mean after years and years of punching the bag and pads you'd think I'd have gotten use to it. Anyway it was always on and off for me and it eluded me for years. However I've finally determined the cause of it. It's all about punching angle. Do you hit the pads more or the heavybags?
> 
> I notice I don't have much problems when I hit the bags but it gets much worse if I hit pads held by some people. The reason for this is the way people hold the pads with an angle. Anything with a 35deg+ angle deflects your punch upon impact causes your wrist to buckle. Wearing wraps tends to soften this up. But some people smash the pads into your hand and the added impact causes added stress to your wrist. The only way to get around this is to hit the pads softer... Which kinda defeats the purpose. But improper pad holding sets you back more than it helps you. Work on your kicks instead, if they mess up then they learn a lesson.
> 
> If you want proof have the instructor or somebody with years of experience to hold for you. You'll notice a big big difference.


 
Then as previously stated... what he said


----------



## bigkicks (Jan 19, 2007)

first off go get an x-ray to see if you ahve fracture your carpal or metacarpal bones.

do you wrap your hands?? if so how?? MMA ribbon style or classic boxing. Are you sure your wrapping right????? 


sometimes i find with new students they try and deliver more power than technique and the joint, or in your specific case where the carpal bones meet the radius and ulna are not use to the impact and force of blows. this is a sensitivity thing, that your going to need to over come. Your not a wus, alot of beginers have this problem. it is the same when you condition your shins by kicking wood, or have someone kick your quads for 15-20 minutes. you just need to desesitize. Conditioning is a great thing to do with a partner, and should never be over looked.


 just take it easy and don't hit so hard, Killer!!


----------



## zDom (Jan 19, 2007)

Must.... resist.. urge to make... off-color....joke.... Must ... resist....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 19, 2007)

zDom said:


> Must.... resist.. urge to make... off-color....joke.... Must ... resist....


 
um aaaa I.... ummmm

It is probably best if I just log off


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 19, 2007)

NeedMoarSwitchKick said:


> I've been training for about 2 weeks now and I got 3 times a week. Every time I go my right wrist hurts. I straighten my wrist and I had another person training watch me and she said I have perfect form yet it still hurts. Any ideas why?



What's already been said - see an orthopedist.

It could simply be that you were unaware of some improper form you were using in daily life caused some structural problem with your wrist and punching the bag could aggravate it.  Or you might still just be acclimating.  Or you could be overtraining.

Have it checked out.


----------



## savior (Jan 19, 2007)

when you lift weights, do you feel anything hurt in your wrist bone/ forarm bone?


----------



## NeedMoarSwitchKick (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow, everyone here is so helpful :xtrmshock
I talked to another person in my class and he said he had weak wrists and wrapping them up has helped to strengthen them.
I never wrap mine so from now on I'm going to start wrapping.
Although it hurts when using heavy bags, I've noticed it does hurt more when hitting pads. The person who held the pads for me last wasn't very good and slammed the pads into my fists at weird angles.


----------



## Slihn (Jan 28, 2007)

NeedMoarSwitchKick said:


> I've been training for about 2 weeks now and I got 3 times a week. Every time I go my right wrist hurts. I straighten my wrist and I had another person training watch me and she said I have perfect form yet it still hurts. Any ideas why?


 

Everyone here has given good adive on wrist protection.A common cause a wrist injuries is in the angle your wrist is in while a striking.A simple,but yet deceptive way to correct this is to turn your fist down slightly more than you normally wood(this is sorta of hard to explain).It will appear that you wrist it actually bent downward ad oppose to straight,but it will be your skin that bent,not the fragile bones in your wrist(I know this is hard to understand in writing).I learned this in a boxing gym.The way you can test this is to "straighen" you wrist as mentioned above and then have someone else place one hand on your closed fist and the other on the back of your elbow.Have them push inwards(trying to buckle your wrist) as hard as they can,*if done correctly* your wrist *will not* buckle(its cannot buckle at this point because the bones in your wrist are now linear).

I know that this may be hard to understand and it id visually diceptive because when you angle your wrist straight it actually lools like it is bent downward,but it is the skin that is bend,not the wrist.Try it,I promise *if done correctly* you will not be dissapointed!


----------



## Alex (Jan 28, 2007)

NeedMoarSwitchKick said:


> I talked to another person in my class and he said he had weak wrists and wrapping them up has helped to strengthen them.
> I never wrap mine so from now on I'm going to start wrapping.



I am obviously new to Muay Thai, but I am not new to punching the heavy bag. I never used to wrap and at least one punch would land funny and I'd be done for the day. Now that I am in class and hitting the bag like crazy, I am a firm believer in wraps (and also the way you wrap), as opposed to imperfect blows leading to sore wrists, those blows will still transfer power and my whole fist and forearm will glance off the bag in the same direction.

As for wraps, I currently own a few pairs of Fairtex wraps and one pair of Everlasts and I have to say, the Everlasts suck. The Fairtex wraps are pretty elastc and allow you to control how tight they are on different parts of your hands. The Everlast ones have almost no elasticity and I have a hard time getting them tight in the right places without crushing my palm or cutting off circulation while I have clenched fists.

Whew, sorry I didn't mean to ramble onlike that


----------

